# TIME TO BUY RAFFLE TICKETS



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*and
2 Grand Prizes

Juicy Couture Handbag
Pampered Princess Pink Dog House


Examples of a few of our wonderful prizes. Of course, you can always go to the websites listed above to check out more available items.

Spa Lavish (Example)









Hot Dog Bag (Example)

















ChloeBella Dress (Example) ($25 Gift Certificate)









Custom Designed Necklace and Earring Set from Revakb2 (Example)

















Dresses and Vests from Matilda's Closet (Example)









Pink Dog Bed









My Lady's Dog Bows (Example)

















Boutique of Paws Sweater (Example)









A Yuppie Puppie Dress (Example)









FurbabyFashion Bows (Example)









Go Fetch Dress (Example)









Sweaters from Sparkey









Vest from Sassy's Mom (Example)









Juicy Couture Handbag(Retail Value - $350)









<span style="color:#800080">Pampered Princess House (this is Lacie's -- but the winner will received a brand new one)

















I'm looking for additional pics to post. I will be adding a picture of the Pink Pampered Princess House (Lacie's Favorite Place).*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so excited!!!

When we buy a raffle ticket we are buying tickets for a chance to win all of the prizes - correct?
So chances to win the Grand Prizes are the same as chances to win the other prizes - correct?

Thanks for doing this Lynn!! Everyone donated some FANTASTIC ITEMS!!! I'm going to have to get to work on a special Maltese quilt for next year - so I'll have something to donate.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- A maltese quilt would be wonderful.

Yes -- one ticket gives you a chance for any of the prizes including the grand prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I did PM Lynn. She will make the proper corrections. 

The Juicy Bag, _is a handbag_. I thought it would be nice to have something, other than
doggie stuff, for those who do not "get into that". Either way, it's a lovely bag, with
plenty of room. So I suppose, you could shove your dog in it ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks for your support, Lynn. You ROCK!! :rockon:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - made the change. Either way -- I would LOVE to win it (remember -- I'm not eligible) :smcry: 

But I LOVE it. :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I just want to be certain... each one of those items will be raffled off separately, right?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Sep 3 2008, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629379


> I'm sorry, but I just want to be certain... each one of those items will be raffled off separately, right?[/B]


For each item I've listed (not the pictures -- most are just examples), 1 ticket will be drawn. That's why, for example, if there are several Boutique of Paws sweaters (4 total), then there will be 4 separate winners -- 1 for each sweater.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Got my tickets, yeah, yeah! artytime:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok.. "me-again!.... :brownbag: .... the tech-dunce :brownbag: I don't have a pay-pal acct. Can you PM me your addy so I can send a check or Money order.. whichever you prefer?

hey all you... STOP IT! NO LAUGHING!! .. be nice to the ole gal eh?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

You know it only takes mere minutes to set up a paypal account. All you need is a credit card. Paypal is used so much that you probably will want to eventually have an account. It's really soooo convenient.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just my tickets  Can't wait.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Even if you don't have a PayPal account, you can use PayPal to pay with credit card. All you need to do is click the "SEND MONEY" column and follow the instructions. I really don't want to get into taking and tracking personal checks. Please try to use PayPal and if you're still having problems, please let me know.


Also -- I wanted to let you know that I added another prize (donated by Lina -- LennaBella). It's a Sterling Silver Round Disk with a Maltese Picture on it ($40 value). Oh but I'd love to win that too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*BUMP* - hey, everybody, don't forget to buy your tickets!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 3 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629478


> Ok.. "me-again!.... :brownbag: .... the tech-dunce :brownbag: I don't have a pay-pal acct. Can you PM me your addy so I can send a check or Money order.. whichever you prefer?
> 
> hey all you... STOP IT! NO LAUGHING!! .. be nice to the ole gal eh?[/B]



The personal check may be sent to me. I will inform Lynn immediately, after receiving. They will be 
overnighted to Mary Palmer, deposited immediately. There will be no problem with this. Checks will
be cleared before prize is sent out.

I do understand those who do not want to use paypal. And we take personal checks all day long.

So go for it. Send them to me, along with your "sign in" name. I will confirm receipt with both you,
and Lynn. She will then send you your Raffle numbers. 

I'm not worried about posting my address. Not only does, everyone have it, it would not take much
to "google" it. So, not to worried about that. Let's just sell some Raffle tickets, for Rescue, and have fun.

Sends Raffle Checks, along with "screen name" to:

Debbie Padilla
PO Box 908
Atwood CA 92811

Lynn, and I, will take care of the rest.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- thanks so much for helping with this. You're the BEST.

BTW -- should they make the checks payable to NCMR?

And -- before I forget -- I do plan on taking some pictures of the actual drawing and posting them here in SM and also sending some to NCMR. I'm going to have someone in the office (maybe, probably, more than one someone) do the actual drawing of tickets. Think it will be fun to see.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 4 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629977


> Debbie -- thanks so much for helping with this. You're the BEST.
> 
> BTW -- should they make the checks payable to NCMR?
> 
> And -- before I forget -- I do plan on taking some pictures of the actual drawing and posting them here in SM and also sending some to NCMR. I'm going to have someone in the office (maybe, probably, more than one someone) do the actual drawing of tickets. Think it will be fun to see.[/B]



Oh yes!! Pics of the drawing would be fun. This is fun. :chili: 

Yep, make checks payable to LBB ~ :smrofl: He's such a "Business Man". What a jerk, huh?

*MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO: NORTHCENTRAL MALTESE RESCUE. MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR
SIGN-IN NAME.

SEND TO:

DEBBIE PADILLA
PO BOX 908
ATWOOD CA 92811

*I will follow up, with Lynn, and you, as each check is received.

*Once again, this is fun. Oh, and Henry is sending in his money. He's been looking at the dresses,
and bows :wub: Yep, he's a fruit cake :smrofl: 

LBB said, "all the gifts 'look' amazing". Jops said, "Billy, you make me sick" :HistericalSmiley: 


Thanks again Lynn!!! You ROCK!!*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I did do my membership renewal here via the pay pal but that seemed to go thru Ok.. I couldn't seem to get the 'just send money' to work.... kept getting error type announcements to 'go-back' etc but I had everything they requested filled in as instructed. I'll give it one more try.. if not then I will send my check to Deb. 
I want to be sure to be "IN"!!! on this drawing! LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you Deb. I do not use paypal so now you made it easier to help. :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 4 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630042


> I did do my membership renewal here via the pay pal but that seemed to go thru Ok.. I couldn't seem to get the 'just send money' to work.... kept getting error type announcements to 'go-back' etc but I had everything they requested filled in as instructed. I'll give it one more try.. if not then I will send my check to Deb.
> I want to be sure to be "IN"!!! on this drawing! LOL[/B]


If you're having trouble with PayPal, you can pm me and let me know your paypal address (usually email address) and the # of tickets you want to buy. I'll send you a request for the $$s and you can pay that way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump Bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the info that Mary Palmer sent me about posting on the NCMR website.

Thanks so much Lynn. I am going to post it to the behavior and traning group and Trudy will put it on our website. I will also try to send it out to our notification list as well. 
Thank you so much and every one on SM for thinking enough of us to put this together. Mary


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow!!! This thing has barely started and we're over $600!!!!!! How FANTASTIC is that!!! And, it will continue to grow. Those are some FANTASTIC prizes!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanted to add a picture of the Pink Pampered Princess House so that you could all see this great prize that 3MaltMom also donated.

I couldn't find a pic on the internet, so I decided to just take a couple of pictures of Lacie's. The expression on her face was priceless when I picked up her "house" to put on a table to get a picture of it. She just knew I was donating hers to the Raffle (LOL).

I think the Pink Pampered Princess House is Lacie's very favorite place in the whole world. And Tilly isn't ever allowed in it. LOL

It truly is a great prize.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Sent my paypal payment. My guys have their paws crossed. I'm happy to help a great cause.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many of us are participating in Secret Santa. Wouldn't it be nice to win a prize for our Secret Santa and also help NCMR.

:smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

For all of you who help out those little fluff-butts.........Bless you!!! :grouphug: 

Sent in for my tickets today!

Won't Mateo love the pink princess house or..........maybe I need to get a little sister for the house :wub: 

Here is a bump up!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 8 2008, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631918


> Many of us are participating in Secret Santa. Wouldn't it be nice to win a prize for our Secret Santa and also help NCMR.
> 
> :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:[/B]


 Win.......and then give the coveted prize away?.. :new_shocked: :w00t: :thmbdn: .... :yucky: :smcry: :smcry: .....guess it all depends on what I win....  :blush: :brownbag: 

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I certainly wasn't thinking of YOU and the A-TEAM when I was thinking of giving the prize away for Secret Santa. I KNOW that you're out to WIN-WIN-WIN. :two thumbs up:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Got the check made out and stamped.. will be dropping in the mail tomorrow ! This is sooo much fun!!! 

Naddie: We better win sompin!! dere's tho many dood things there!!! I wants dem all!!!! but I don't fink my mama bought enuf tickets to win all da pwizes! :smmadder: 

Quincy: Hmmm I DO like dat pink house!!! what's dat you says mama?..no I don't fink I is welated to Henry! .. and NO! I not gonna gib it to him if we gets it.. I not eben donna give it to Naddie! 

Naddie: Oh Quincy 'grow-up" youse KNOW I don't yike to do inside anyting!! I wants da obber dood sthuff .. the sthuff dat makes me look pwetty! 

Quincy.. OH!!! me too! me too!!! I want's to look pwetty too! 

Naddie: MOM!!!!!! Are you SURE he's not welated to Henry?!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*reminder bump*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My kids have all pitched in. They are donating $100.

Well, LBB couldn't "see" the point. He's mad at the fact
he couldn't donate prosthetic eyes. He'll come around (and around, and around) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So many of you have been very generous between prize donations and raffle ticket purchases.

Remember -- you don't have to contribute a lot. Even the purchase of Please help by purchasing a Raffle Ticket. And -- who knows -- you may also win a wonderful prize!!!!</span>


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

We bought ours! Good luck everyone and good luck to a wonderful cause. May you raise tons of $$$. Thank you to the sponsors. I love all your stuff!!!

Peace and Love to all..


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Just brought me and Poppy's tickets! Woot Woot!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

FINALLY got yhe check in the mail today!!! should have been 2 days ago!! ( why does "life" always get in my way??!! LOL


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That's is a remarkable amount of money! Way to go sm'ers! I bought mine!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bump

I bought some tickets the other day and with all these wonderful prizes I'm going to buy more.
It's great that so much money is being raised for such a good cause.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jaz and I just bought our raffle tickets....yeah! I hope we win a wonderful prize but even if we don't we don't care. I know I get so involved with life and Jasmyne and forget that not all puppies have a wonderful life. I hope you raise a lot of money for the rescue!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just 2 more weeks to purchase your Raffle Tickets.

We are currently up to $1,250 in donations -- $810 via Paypal and $440 in checks send to Deb (3 Malt Mom).

I have sent everyone their Raffle Ticket Numbers, but don't worry -- I also have these on a spreadsheet so once the drawing is completed, I will let everyone know the winners and post the winners here on SM.

Good luck to everyone. Thanks for your generous donations and remember you still have:

2 Weeks Left To Buy Tickets


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's a nice total! Let's try to get to $2,000!!! That'd be so cool!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

$2,000 would be GREAT!!!! More would be even better, but I won't be greedy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm still not seeing anything about the raffle on NMR website. Am I overlooking it?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lynne -- I can't find it either, however, we have received some generous donations from non-SM friends that, I assume, came through their yahoo website. 

Deb -- do you have more info on where they can find the information on NCMR???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 18 2008, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637095


> Lynne -- I can't find it either, however, we have received some generous donations from non-SM friends that, I assume, came through their yahoo website.
> 
> Deb -- do you have more info on where they can find the information on NCMR???[/B]



It's not on NMR's website. Mary posted the information, and link, to this thread, on NMR's Yahoo List.

Oh yes, let's shoot for 2K.... :chili:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca and I just bought our tickets too! :yes: 
-Leandra


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I'm so excited. We're almost at $1,500 and still have 13 days left to buy tickets. We can do it -- we can hit $2,000.


:cheer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie has her tickets, she wants to win!!


Cathy and Ellie Bean


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just bought my tickets! Marina is looking forward to seeing if we won anything, LOL. Some awesome prizes and wow, such genorosity!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie and I just bought our tickets! We're very excited! Okay, I'm excited and Josie is sleeping...

Josie says: Huh? What?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hurray!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

We're at $1,675. Just a little ways to go to hit the $2,000 mark. Thanks so much to everyone that been so generous -- both with donated prizes and purchasing raffle tickets.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bump* 

Reminder to buy your raffle tickets! Common, let's hit that $2000 mark!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Have they hit the $2000 mark yet???? 

:cheer: 

Yeah for raffle tickets!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We still have 6 days left to buy Raffle Tickets to help NCMR -- and also for a chance to win some wonderful prizes.

Let's try to make the $2,000 mark!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We sent in for ours too!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW!!! we're so close!!! I hope we can make our goal!!! There must be a couple more of us who haven't gotten their ticket yet! 

I Hope I win, I hope I win, I hope I win something! rayer: 
This will be me if I do.... :wine: ....well, that'll probably be me anyway.....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't gotten my tickets yet. I'm waiting until the last day. There will be a reminder on the last day to buy tickets right? I'd have to knock myself over the head if I forgot the whole thing. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Two more days to go - have you got your tickets yet? 

....wait a minute....the less people who participate means the better the chance I could win a prize!!!


Never mind....just go back to what you were doing and disregard this post...


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

OK We just got ours :Good luck: everyone


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're close to our $2,000 mark. :chili: :chili: 

Two more days to buy your tickets.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just bought some more tickets. Oh my goodness! We are so close to goal. What fantastic folks we have here!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (tiffany @ Sep 26 2008, 05:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640902


> I haven't gotten my tickets yet. I'm waiting until the last day. There will be a reminder on the last day to buy tickets right? I'd have to knock myself over the head if I forgot the whole thing. :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



I'm waiting too!

Don't forget to remind all of us procrastinators!  But don't leave that up to Pat - she'll "accidentally" forget! :smtease:


----------

